# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Полезные ссылки

## Д.Срибный

Форум фалеристов:

http://forum.awards-su.com/index.php

Здесь можно обсудить знаки, ордена, а также купить и продать.

----------


## Anonymous

История авиации в филателии.
www.aviatema.nm.ru

----------


## Д.Срибный

Вот прислали ссылку на форум:
http://forum.airforce.ru/gallery/thu...s.php?album=32

Обсуждение авиазнаков (в основном классностей), есть интересная информация по номерам приказов.

----------

